# Possibilities for the 2005 Offseason



## sheefo13

*Wolves needs:*
1. Front line help
2. Players who are "hungry" for a championship
3. Young Talent
4. All- Around Players
5. Talent that isn't overpayed
6. Start next season under the cap somehow
7. A point guard that won't walk it up the court
8. An explosive scorer

*Players Under Contract Next Year*
*Kevin Garnett-* This is the MVP. The only thing with KG at this point is to not trade him. We just simply need to surround him with the players that will compliment him.
*Wally Szczerbiak-* Our second leading scorer last year. A lot of teams are interested in him. I think we can get something good out of this guy. Not out of him, but out of a trade. He isn't helping us in the way we need help. It is obvious that KG and Wally don't get along. I think it is a must to trade him off. He isn't happy here and wants to be home, in Clevland or New York.
*Sam Cassell-* Sammy C.... He isn't happy here. It is that simple. He wasn't happy after he didn't get his contract extension. He wasn't happy when Glen Taylor called his trade and Spree's was a "failed experiment". We can decide to hold him out for one more year or trade him to a team that wants a PG. A team like Clevland or the Lakers. He can also be traded to a team who simply is looking for cap space.
*Michael Olowokandi-* Man what a bust. He is overpaid and we know there isnt a team that wants him. He only has one more year left on his contract! I guess we have to hope he will break out in his contract year.
*Troy Hudson-* Troy is coming off a bad season after recieving a horrible contract. I hope we can somehow trade him to a team like the clippers for a future first round pick or something. I just know his contract is horrible and he needs to step his game up for next season.
*Trenton Hassell-*In my eyes, this guy is getting worse by every game. He isn't playing the same defense he was last year. He no longer has the arc on his shot that made him successful last year. He also recieved a terrible contract and declined this season.
*Ndudi Ebi-* I am impressed on what Ebi has done at the end of this season. He looks like he deserves a 2nd string SF next year will much work this off-season. I would expect that he would get that job is sprewell is gone. We can have wally start or trade wally and start a rookie. I know if he can develop this summer, he will be the backup. 
*Fred Hoiberg-* Fred can see some more minutes next year. I think he will see more shots if we get a second inside presence.

*Free Agents*
*Latrell Sprewell-* I would like to see him back, so would McHale, but it wont happen. He is as good as gone. He does give us some great cap relief though.
*Eddie Griffin-*(restricted) Eddie has said his number one option team this summer is the wolves. He is a restricted free agent so we can retain his rights. I hope we can lock him up for 2 or 3 years. The last thing we need is another guy that is way too comfortable here and decides to go on the decline. He should be back.
*Mark Madsen-* I am a little iffy on Madsen. I think he might go to a team like the Heat to win a championship. I would like to see him back but a lot of teams will be after him.
*Ervin Johnson-* He is good cap relief. He will not be resigned as a player. I wonder if we could hire him as an assistant coach??? It is just a thought.
*Anthony Carter-* He could be back but I don't think he will. I think we might find a third pg somewhere else. If not we could simply resign him.
*John Thomas-* He won't be back unless we can't afford an NBA level forward or he could be back if we lose Madsen.

*NBA Draft Thoughts*
*1st Round Pick*
*SF-Danny Granger 6' 8"-* Danny is my personal favorite. He will bring a very good player right off the bat. Whether he develops into a great player is his only question. He is the all-around kind of player that we need. He will fit well into the zone defense that we play since at New Mexico they play a lot of zone. Either way he is very strong and very athletic. He is also a good defender. I think we draft Granger, we will be trading Wally. I think he will compliment KG very well. He needs that killer instinct, and I think KG can help him with that part.
*PF/C-Sean May 6'9"-* He just recently declared. He is a very talented kid but is overweight. The last thing we need is another Oliver Miller. He has short arms and small hands. He will help beefen up our front line though.
*F/C-Charlie Villanueva 6'11"-* I personally don't like this kid. He is ver inconsistent and really doesnt have a true position. He seems like another Ebi but bigger. We need a guy who will contribute now.
*PF-Wayne Simien 6'8"-* I like him at our spot. I think he brings experience to our team and some good post moves. He also has an outside shot. He has had a major injury is his college career. He also seems too shot. Thing is, he has play along side good post players in his career which gives him that kind of experience.
*C-Channing Frye 6'11"-* His stock has went up in recent mocks. He is a good all around center but reminds me of a Loren Woods/ Olowokandi type center. I would pass.
*C-Johan Petro 7'0"-* I think if we trade for a good center, we let him develop in France until kandi is gone. He is young, and has a "nasty" type of game. He is strong and plays good defense. He seems like the perfect downlow compliment to KG right now. He may develop into something special one day.

*2nd Round Pick*
*PG- Nate Robinson 5'9"-* A high energy type PG that could really help our team out. He is a good offensive rebounder and has tremendous speed. I don't see why not. He reminds me of Boykins. Once Cassell is gone, Robinson could be the backup for Hudson.
*PG/SG- Julius Hodge 6'6"-* This guy is another all around player we could use. I think he can bring that "hunger" that this team needs. He is another candidate towards the perfect compliment for KG. He is very skinny and doesn't have much of a jump shot, but he can still play ball very well for his position and size.
*F- Angelo Gigli 6'10"-*- This is a guy that we can let develop in Europe for a while and then bring him over after he develops into something,
*SF-Stefano Mancinelli 6'7"-* If we go with power forward in the 1st round, this is one guy I would love to see in Minny. He is a tremendous athlete and defender. He is developing a long range shot. I would let him blossom in Europe for a year or 2 and let him come over and play some ball. From what I am hearing he is developing very quickly in Europe right now.

*Free Agents*
*Willie Green-* This is a guy who we tried trading for earlier in the year. I think he would be a great steal if we can grab him away from Philly. He is a mediocre sized SG and a big PG that can score with the best of em. He brings explosiveness to our team. He won't walk the ball up.
*Udonis Haslem-* We probably won't get him but it is worth a shot. He is a good defender. He brings in another post presence.
*Samuel Dalembert-* I would love to see this man play along side KG. He would add another shot blocker. He adds length and will add another shot blocker. 
*Desanga Diop-* I think we could possibly bring him in as a backup center. I would love to see him develop but he probably won't.
*Dejuan Wagner-* He hasn't been given the chance, maybe we can give hima chance as the 3rd string PG.
*Eddy Curry-* Heart problems are lowering his stock, we could go out and give him a chance.
*Maurice Evans-* He will more than likely resign with the Kings but we can take a shot at him. He would bring some athleticism to the team. 
*Raja Bell-* A guy who I have been very high on for a long time. He is a good defender and brings that hunger.
*Dan Gadzuric-* I think he could be a good fit here in Minnesota. A center not like the Kandiman..
*Devin Brown-* This is a guy who would also bring in that athleticism. He seems like the perfect replacement for Spree.
*Keith McLeod- * I think we can steal this guy away from Utah. He would be a great pick up.

*Trade Ideas*
1. *Jason Kidd-* I can see us trading Wally, Cassell, and Ebi for Kidd and Kristic. Then we can draft a guy like Granger and sign a guy like Gadzuric and Green, we will be set. Kidd has said he wants to end his career along side KG. Kristic gives us a young center that we can develop. This trade, along with the draft and free agents, would make us favorites again to win it all but this time with players who want to win.
2. *Zydrunas Ilgauskis (Big Z)-* A sign and trade scinernio that would bring in Big Z and send out Wally Szczerbiak. The Cavs are also interested in aquiring Cassell. I don't know who they would add but I would welcome it. Big Z would give us that down low presence next to KG that Wolves fans have dreamed about. He plugs up the middle. He gives us another scorer, rebounder, and a shot blocker. I can see it happening.
*3. Kurt Thomas- * Isiah Thomas has been trying to get Wally in New York and will take another chance at it again this summer. The swap wouldn't work straight up for Thomas. I would love to see that they would add a guy like Mike Sweetney to the trade or Trevor Ariza and someone else. Thing is, I just don't like the idea.
4. *Hudson and Hassell for 1st Rounder?-* It is just an idea. I would love to see us trade Hudson and Hassell to a team like the Clippers, Bobcats, or Bucks. I would like to see this happen for a 2005 or future 1st round pick.

*Staff/ Management*
We know that our management and coaching areas will take major changes this offseason. Here are some names to consider.
*Rob Babcock-* Can he be our next possible GM?
*Phil Jackson-* I think having the Zen Master as the coach here would be amazing. I think if we also had Kidd in here, the only people that would stop us would be ourselves.... Again. It would be an almost gaurantee to a title here.
*Terry Porter-* I would like to see him in here. He seems like a pretty good coach.
*Sam Mitchell-* I think hiring Sam would make KG the happiest. He is a guy who runs a similar style offense and defnse like Flip Saunders. He is a very good friend of Garnett's. He is also a fan favorite here in Minny.
*Jerry Sitching-* No way. This was McHale's idea. Thing is McHale is also the one who wants Spree back.

As for McHale, he is as good as gone. He has done enough damage to this team. There is no way he is going to be a part of the orginazation other than being a season ticket holder. 

Thoughts? I have a lot down.. I would like to see all of your scinarios and we will look at the outcome as a full roster. I will also be posting any news and notes regarding the coaching staff, retirements, free agent signings, draft picks ( if there isn't a draft thread), and resignings. Then I will try and take an outlook on the roster after each transaction.

Thanks!


----------



## jokeaward

Good post.

Granger and Hodge will probably be gone before our picks and Eric Musselman is probably the coach I want most. No more dogging it hopefully. Gadzuric would be nice.


----------



## sheefo13

I think now that Williams has entered the draft Granger will be avalable at our position. I also think Hodge will be around but who knows until draft camp starts.


----------



## sheefo13

*Best Case Scenario* 

- Wolves resign Eddie Griffin to a 3-yr/9.5 mill. contract.
- Wolves trade Wally Szczerbiak and Sam Cassell for Jason Kidd.
- Wolves draft and sign in the 1st round small forward Danny Granger.
- Wolves draft and sign in the 2nd round power forward Angelo Gigli.
- Wolves trade Troy Hudson for Stromile Swift (sign and trade).
- Wolves sign Keith Mcleod.
- Wolves sign Willie Green.
- Wolves sign Smush Parker
- Wolves Hire Sam Mitchell as head coach.
- Randy Wittman accepts head coaching job at Indiana U.
- Wolves hire Ervin Johnson as assistant coach.
- Wolves fire Kevin McHale.
- Wolves hire Greg Anthony as General Manager & Vice President of Basketball Operations.

Wolves 05-06 Roster
PG- Kidd/ McLeod/ Parker
SG- Hassell/ Green/ Hoiberg
SF- Granger/ Ebi/ Gigli
PF- Garnett/ Griffin/ Gigli
C- Swift/ Olowokandi/ Griffin

I love the idea of signing Smush Parker. I like his handles and his size. He is athletic and he can play both guard positions. He brings a young talent in who can learn a lot from Kidd. Keith is a guy who we can finally give some good minutes to now.
I think trading for Kidd makes the transition for all these new players easier for them. I love the combo of veterans and youngsters we would have. Kidd would make this team very effective on the break with guys like Granger and co. running with him. Jason automattically makes us title contenders with Garnett still here.
Trade for Swift comes to shock a lot of people. Memphis is going to need a PG now that Watson is going to be out of the picture. This is one thing I think we can live without. I think if we dont do this trade we make an attempt with the same thing to Philly for Sammy Dalembert. I think Philly would love to do that trade. Wither way we need to bring in a true center to keep up with other teams in the league. 
The signing of Willie Green has to be a must. He will add versitility to out team. He adds another scorer that we need if we make a trade for Kidd.
We all know how I feel about draft Granger and Gigli so lets leave it at that.


----------



## The King of the World

I'm definitely a fan of Gadzuric, and I've been thinking for months that he would be a great fit for us. I'll be seriously disappointed if we don't make a decent offer for him. As for Phil as coach, that would be ideal but I'm definitely skeptical that he'd go for the deal. Mitchell or Musselman would be great too though. As for Babcock...no. As for the Kidd trade, hell yes. But I don't know why NJ would go for it...Wally is signed through '09, so outside of Sam's 6mil there is no real cap relief. Also, Kristic has a lot of potential. They'd be crazy to give away the only post presence on their roster and not get a replacement of some sort.


----------



## oblivion

sheefo13 said:


> *Wolves needs:*
> 
> *Free Agents*
> *Latrell Sprewell-* I would like to see him back, so would McHale, but it wont happen. He is as good as gone. He does give us some great cap relief though.He is gone. If we keep him say goodbye to the MLE and Eddie G.
> *Eddie Griffin-*(restricted) Eddie has said his number one option team this summer is the wolves. He is a restricted free agent so we can retain his rights. I hope we can lock him up for 2 or 3 years. The last thing we need is another guy that is way too comfortable here and decides to go on the decline. He should be back.We should keep him
> 
> *NBA Draft Thoughts*
> *1st Round Pick*
> *SF-Danny Granger 6' 8"-* Danny is my personal favorite. He will bring a very good player right off the bat. Whether he develops into a great player is his only question. He is the all-around kind of player that we need. He will fit well into the zone defense that we play since at New Mexico they play a lot of zone. Either way he is very strong and very athletic. He is also a good defender. I think we draft Granger, we will be trading Wally. I think he will compliment KG very well. He needs that killer instinct, and I think KG can help him with that part.This is the guy I hope we get. Unless, of course, someone drops like Felton
> 
> *Trade Ideas*
> 2. *Zydrunas Ilgauskis (Big Z)-* A sign and trade scinernio that would bring in Big Z and send out Wally Szczerbiak. The Cavs are also interested in aquiring Cassell. I don't know who they would add but I would welcome it. Big Z would give us that down low presence next to KG that Wolves fans have dreamed about. He plugs up the middle. He gives us another scorer, rebounder, and a shot blocker. I can see it happening.I like this idea
> *3. Kurt Thomas- * Isiah Thomas has been trying to get Wally in New York and will take another chance at it again this summer. The swap wouldn't work straight up for Thomas. I would love to see that they would add a guy like Mike Sweetney to the trade or Trevor Ariza and someone else. Thing is, I just don't like the idea.I hate this too
> 4. *Hudson and Hassell for 1st Rounder?-* It is just an idea. I would love to see us trade Hudson and Hassell to a team like the Clippers, Bobcats, or Bucks. I would like to see this happen for a 2005 or future 1st round pick.You can't just trade salary for picks. You would have to receive equal salary back
> 
> *Staff/ Management*
> We know that our management and coaching areas will take major changes this offseason. Here are some names to consider.
> *Rob Babcock-* Can he be our next possible GM?God, I hope not


I like a lot of your ideas, and looks like you spent a lot of time on them, good job.
I think that even if we let all of our expiring contracts leave, we will still be over the cap (not much over, but still over). The 2006-07 season is where we can actually get under, depending on what they do with Kandi and Cassell.

I like the idea of letting EJ and Spree walk. Then re-sign Eddie for about 3mil/year. This will leaves us about 2 million to sign a lower-tier FA like Bell, Diop,Green. I don't think guys like Dalembert,Haslem,Curry(depending on health) can be had for anything less than the full MLE, which then would mean that Griffin is gone.
I also think that T-Hud has absolutly NO trade value, he has a long deal and frankly was below average at best last season. Maybe he wasn't fully healed, or maybe he lost passion once he got paid. I don't know. Anyhow, if we could get Swift for him, that would be a major steal. Maybe our best bet with Hudson is to hope we get a coach that can help him play better, then we can deal him or keep him.
As far as coach goes, I would be OK with Mitchell or Porter (assuming they will be available), but they really don't excite me that much. Phil Jackson would be best, but I think that is a pipe dream. One guy who may be available is Jerry Sloan, I think he could get this team to play 100% each night, and there would be no let-down games like Atlanta or Charlotte or numerous others we had this season. None of the current T-Wolves assistants excite me either. Who knows maybe Larry Brown will move on after this year?


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah i think the 2 free agents we would have to hope for is gadzuric and green. Then a point guard in the draft, there is a lot of potential there in the 2nd round for pgs. I was thinking that we could trade troy hudson to the Bobcats for a 2nd round pick.... Free up some cap space and then go out and pick up some good free agents!!!


----------



## kaniffmn

Although I like some of your ideas, I believe you are being way too optimistic. Your best case scenario about cassell and wally to new jersey? Why would N.J. want him back? I don't see us making a deal straight up T-Hud for Stromile...there is no way Memphis would do that anyway. They already have J-will and watson at pg. That makes no sense. 

My perception of the whole offseason is finding a disciplinarian coach who stresses defense and ball control, drafting a pg or pf/c to compliment kg, and a possible trade that hopefully would help this team. I don't see us being major players in free agency. Even with Erv and Spree leaving, that puts us just below the Salary Cap Max. The only thing we have to offer is the mid level exception and it'd be interesting to see what that could get us. But I just don't see us being active in free agency, having a strong draft, and getting a coach that gets the team to be productive on both sides of the floor all in one off-season. 

I've heard people compare the wolves to the vikings. It's not even close. Their salary cap situation is totally different. The vikings were $30-40 million under the cap while the wolves were over the cap last year. I just don't see us making a significant signing in free agency. If anything, I hope we have a good draft, explore trade options and possibly get something of value for wally, cassell, or hudson, and most importantly sign a decent coach. 

Another area I disagree with you...I would do anything to not have spree back next year. The guy is a disgrace. I'm glad he didn't sign that contract we offered him in the fall. He can walk...and let the door slam right in his face.


----------



## sheefo13

Thats why its called the BEST CASE scinerio.....

The reason they trade for hudson is because watson's contract is up and is likely to seek some type of starting position.


----------



## sheefo13

I found some OTHER possibilities for the draft..

*Antione Wright-* G/F out of Texas A&M. He is an athletic/ slasher type player. He has a pretty good shot and may probably develop into something good one day. His biggest problem is that he shies away from contact. He only got to the line 2.5 times this last year. He should be up there in the first round, in our area position.

*Mindaugas Katelynas-* I really like this guy. I think if we take a center or power forward in the first round, this should be a guy at the top of our list arounf the second round. He is 6'9" forward. He played the 4 and 5 in college but should be a 3. It shows how versitile he is. He is strong and athletic and is said to be one the "steals" to look for in this upcoming draft.

*Rudy Fernandez-* As you guys know, I have been high on Rudy for a long time. I think if guys like Granger, Vazquez, Wright, and Petro are taken by our pick, Rudy is the sure thing then. Honestly, I would still be happy if we took if with those guys on the board. He is a little undersized but he has acheived so much and is still so young. I think adding him would make us a better team right there. Almost every draft site is conparing him to Ginobli. I don't get how you can pass on a kid like Rudy.

*Tiago Splitter-* This guy's stock has dropped in recent mocks. He is almost 7 feet tall and plays the pf/c positions. He has been said to be a top 5 internatinal player. He can score in the post. He can hit shots from the outside. He has also been said to play the SF position. I think he would be the Ideal pick for us. The reason I didnt mention him before is because I never thought he would be around at our position. This guy could be the potential answer to our front court problems, or could be a huge bust like Nicilis Skitasvilli. 

Our Draft Board
1st Round
1. Tiago Splitter
2. Danny Granger
3. Rudy Fernandez
4. Johan Petro
5. Antoine Wright

2nd Round
1. Any Major drop like Turiaf, Garcia, or Gelebele
2. Julius Hodge
3. Angelo Gigli
4. Stephano Mancinelli
5. Nate Robinson

I think the 2nd Round pick depends a lot on what we do in the 1st. I think if we take Granger, Fernandez, or Wright, we will look at guys like Lorbek, Katelynes, Bouroussis, or other international big men. I will talk about guys like that at a later date.


----------



## sheefo13

*Andray Blatche-* A 7 foot center/ forward who comes straight from HS. He seems like a poor man's version of KG. It would be interesting to see him play along side Garnett. I know we can't afford to take another high schooler, but he is at the same age as Petro and seems like he would be better. I think the wolves need to look towards the future and have a big man who will be here for a while. The scary thing though is that he seems like a defenite bust at what I have seen of him. His body is at the NBA, but his mind sure isn't.

*Ersan Ilyasova-* A 6'9" small forward who is one of the younger players. He is only 17. He is an all around talent with good shooting, dribbling, and passing skills. His downs are that he is physically weak ( seems to be a trend with all prospects now) and has a history of ankle injuries. That is possibly the worse thing you can have which is dropping his stock.

*David Lee-* Here is a 6'9" power forward who has college experience. He is quicker than most bigs but still smaller then them too. He seems like a one-demensional type of player. He could be a second round steal. He won the McDonald's High School All-American dunk contest!


----------



## sheefo13

The true point guard solution is......
*Steve Blake-* I think he can be the steal in the free agent market this off season. I hope we can get him in here for the minimum or something along those lines. He is a good defender. He has good handles. He is a great passer. He also puts pass before shot. His only problem he is weak and he isn't anything close to a scorer.... PICK HIM UP!


----------



## moss_is_1

well to improve our team quickly we can trade szczerbiak and cassel for kidd and someone else then....we can sign hughes becuz i looked and saw he is a free agent and we could aslo bring in samuel dalembert... these guys r young and play good defense then hughes is a scoring threat as dalembert can take pressure off of kg in the post and help with blocked shots good defense and rebounding


----------



## sheefo13

We simply don't have the money to get either hughes or Dalembert. There are possiblilities of bringing in one, but then we would have to trade guys for cap space. Here is another free agent possibility. I think we could get him if we draft a big man, a small forward, and willie green signs somewhere else.








*Anthony Parker-* Here is a 6'6" shooting guard who is excelling in the European League Champioships. There is no doubt in my mind that he will be in the league next year. He is 30 years old but he seems like the do it all guard.


----------



## sheefo13

Here is the thing. I have changed my mind. UNLESS we get kidd or big z in a trade for Wally, we shouldn't trade him. He is really going to be the only true scorer that would get big minutes next year. I think we should do what we have to to keep him.

New Scinerio!
In the draft, the wolves with the 14th pick take...... Rudy Fernandez. He seems like a guy with a lot of potential and could really help this team out... One day. I think we should take a chance and leave him in Europe for 1 more year.
Second Round pick..... Wolves take Mindaugas Katelynas. He will bring athletisism to the team. I think he will be one of the biggest steals in the draft. If he can put on about 20 pounds of muscle by the start of next season, which is possible, he can play pf and sf. I think he would bring a lot to the team. Also, one day.

The free agent market. I think the first thing we do is go out and sign Willie Green. He will be the new backup, maybe even starting, shooting gaurd. I would expect backup because he would add much needed scoring and ball handling off the bench.
Next I think we sign Desanga Diop. He will play center of course. I guess we will just hope he develops into something.
Resigning. I think madsen and griffin are resigned. Madsen for the simple fact that he brings energy and we need another big. Griffin, well we know what he brings.
Also I am gonna go out on a limb and say we sign Blake Stepp even though he is not in our rights anymore.

Trades.... I think the we trade cassell for williams. I think it is that easy.

How we look next year.....
PG- J.Williams/ Hudson/ Stepp
SG- Hassell/ Green/ Hoiberg
SF- Szczerbiak/ Ebi/ Katelynas
PF- Garnett/ Griffin/ Madsen/Katelynas
C- Olowokandi/ Madsen/ Diop/ Griffin

IL- Stepp and Diop/Katelynas. Hopefully Diop

Where is Fernandez??? He is in Spain winning another MVP! He will be back next year. We could bring him in this year but I think he would get more time and experience in Spain. So next year it would be like having 2 first rounders!


Thoughts??? I would also like it if you guys would put up your hopes for this offseason and pan it out and show us the roster. It would be interesting!


----------



## oblivion

I don't know much about fernandez, but i think that even if it is for the best in the long run, i don't think the fans will stand for us drafting a "project" with our first round pick. We have had so few 1st rounders in the mchale era, and most have been busts. Our only 1st rounder of late has contributed absolutley nothing (hopefully that will change next season!)
Since we will still be over the cap, and don't have many tradable players, we probably need to add someone who can play now.I think mchale has to pick an established college player. Granger, Wright, even Villaneuva(although i dont really care for him) would at least be able to contribute right away.


----------



## sheefo13

The one guy I hope the wolves DONT draft is Villinueava. I am all for a project knowing that this is one of the oldest ( 2nd oldest) team in the league. The one guy I wouldn't mind picking is Andray Blatche. Yeah a center from high school, but he will be a good ball player. Still, The only reason I would want him is thinking what he would learn from KG.


----------



## sheefo13

Here is the NEW draft philosiphy of mine. The first round pick will be johan petro, andray blatche, sean may, charlie viluneava ( i hope not), or channing frye. The truth is, we need a center. Charlie really isnt but the wolves seem like they dig alien look alikes. It sort of plays into our favor. The depth in the draft comes at sg/ sf. Yes a little bit of pg too but there wont be a steal "big" in the second round. We have to play with the field, take a big in the first round then take a sg/ sf in the second. Personally I would take Blatche. In the second round I would like to see us take hodge. If both are gone by our pick, we should take petro in the first and mancinelli in the secound. It is that easy. We are taking a big in the first round because there is much more depth in the second round for sg/sf's.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144

Randolph Morris threw his name in, but he could pull out and go top 5 next year. He is raw, and could be a poor mans Eddy Curry on offense to start out with, but he needs to work on his overall game. If we are going with a project (i hope we dont) my choice is Morris.


----------



## bruno34115

Personally the guy I want is Antoine Wright from Texas A&M. He is a guy that can start from day one and I think will be a star in the league. IMO we have to trade Cassell for whatever we can get (bag of dorritos etc.) I think we should find a way to trade Wally and get a Center (Big Z would be nice). Then we should throw some if not all of our MLE on Chris Duhon to be our PG and one of our young leaders. What do you guys think?...


----------



## kaniffmn

I'm opposed to trading wally unless it bring us something in return. Cassell can go. No Chris Duhon. Then again, it all depends on what we draft and the free agents we pick up if any.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> Randolph Morris threw his name in, but he could pull out and go top 5 next year. He is raw, and could be a poor mans Eddy Curry on offense to start out with, but he needs to work on his overall game. If we are going with a project (i hope we dont) my choice is Morris.


I would love for us to take him.


----------



## sheefo13

How about this, everyone pan out what you guys think will happen and take us through the whole idea like I am about to do.

So I will start.
Wolves trade Cassell for Jason Williams. The Wolves draft Randolph Morris in the first round!!! The second round comes along and we draft Louis Williams outa high school!!! 2 shocking first round picks right there. The wolves then resign Eddie Griffin. The then sign Willie Green, Raja Bell, and Keon Clark. The wolves sign both draft picks. Mark madsen signs with the heat...... Sprewell signs with the rockets. Jon Thomas signs to play in Italy. Anthony Carter signs with the Clippers.. (IDK, just thought I would throw some things out there).

The reasons for the picks. Morris is coming from a school with good NBA player history. Morris seems like an already strong big 7 footer. I think he would start here and there too. He would learn a lot from mchale, garnett, griff, and pj carlisimo (he would be the coach, he came from the duncan town). The wolves then add to the future with Louis Williams. He is a machine scoring pg ( not that we need it) but he adds to the future. Maybe one day hud is gone and we need a spark off the bench. Williams can do it. He is a plain out scorer.... He will develop on the bench for a couple of years, then we decide if we want him back or let him be a free agent.

The free agents are obvious. We have bell here in case Ebi is not being a good enough role player off the bench next year. Green is here to be the new backup sg. Clark is really the surprise. The wolves are gonna look for some size so they decide they want Clark. He might contribute or might rot on the IL with Louis Williams.

The trade and resigning griff is obvious.....

The coach...... PJ CARLISIMO!!! I think he would never pass up the chance to be able to coach the best player in the league. I think he would be great here!

PG-J.Williams/ Hudson/ L.Williams
SG- Hassell/ Green/ Hoiberg
SF-Szczerbiak/ Ebi/ Bell
PF-Garnett/ Griffin/ Clark
C- Randolph?/ Olowokandi/ Clark

Morris seems like his game is made for the NBA. Thats why I think he and kandi would split time starting which would altimaly make both of them (kandi and morris) play harder and work for the starting job. I think the rest of the lineup speaks for it self. The wolves will have to hope for Ebi to produce and become a consistent backup for wally. The first year the wolves really arent going to look for much out of ebi, randolph, and williams. I think next year though some may be perminant backups or starters...



see.... Thats what I want to see you gusy do lol.


----------



## sheefo13

Doing somemore review, I like what I see in Randolph Morris. I think he would learn a lot from mchale and garnett. I also like what kentucky/ tubbie smith has produced nba players wise. They get guys who are nba ready(i.e nazr mohammed, maglaire, mashburn, mercer, prince....). So the first round pick in that scinerio would end up being Randoplh morris instead of sean may!!!


----------



## bruno34115

I would HATE it if the Wolves drafted Morris. I saw about 10 Kentucky games this past season and he was next to worthless.


----------



## sheefo13

How bout you show us ur scinerio then? lol


----------



## sheefo13

Morris gets to the line A LOT in the minutes he played. He will defenatly be one of the stronger players in the league. Kentucky just had him on the floor, the big man they built around was simean, because he was the senior. Morris will be one of the better centers in this draft, there is no doubt in my mind about that. Right now, he is 4th on my list in centers. The other 3; bogut, vasquez, and matiusicuis(have no idea how to spell it), I would take them ahead of morris, but they wont be on th eboard at our position. TAKE MORRIS!!!


----------



## sheefo13

Well Morris is making himself look really bad right now. He is not talking to anyone, not even to people that are close to him. A sign of a future olowokandi? Ahh That just put Johan Petro back up to who I would draft in this next year's draft. France is producing really good prospects too. He is very good defensively. He just really doesnt have any post moves. I am sure kg and mchale, and hopefully carlisimo could teach him things out of the duncan book if pj decides to coach here, could teach Johan a few post moves to get him in the 1st team all rookie list. At least 2nd team. People say he is lazy, but that is nbadraft.net. Draftcity is saying he is more competetive than people give him credit for. I wouldnt mind picking him. I have him over frye, morris, blatche, and may now though.


----------



## sheefo13

Just a thought here.... Should the wolves consider trading for carlos arroyo??? Possibly get mcdyess too. Cassell, hoiberg, and ebi for arroyo, mcdyess, and a 2nd rounder???


----------



## socco

no

btw, by "no" I mean that Detroit wouldn't do it. Plus I'm not too fond of trading Hoiberg or Ebi.


----------



## sheefo13

an explaination????


----------



## sheefo13

Well here is my new scinerio... The one I would be most satisfied with.

wolves trade wally and cassell for kidd.... Nets do it to get out of kidd's huge contract and get a pg, plus they add depth to their lineup. 

wolves draft rudy fernandez and Mindaugas Katelynas. Wolves resign griffin and madsen. The wolves sign willie green and keon clark....

our lineup
PG-Kidd/ Hudson/Green
SG-Fernandez/ Hoiberg/ Green
SF-Hassell/ Ebi/ Katelynas
PF- Garnett/ Griffin/ Clark
C-Olowokandi/ madsen/ Clark


----------



## socco

There's no way in hell the Nets do that trade. The best PG in the league for a cancerous old PG with no D and a SF with a huge contract that will be coming off the bench?


----------



## sheefo13

What I have come to hope is that the blazers would want to trade for hassell and hudson as a package. I am not sure what the exact date that we are allowed to trade hassell to prtland, but I hope it is around this summer. hassell and hudson for darius miles and joel przybilla.... or for derek anderson and a future 2nd round along with this years second rounder...... Thoughts on that? Well I will say they do the second on, for derek anderson and we trade hudson and hassell. Then We trade cassell for jason williams. We resign griff and sign willie green or boris diaw. Preferably Diaw with how the draft goes ahead.. Wolves draft Rudy Fernandez with the 14th pick, Ronny Turiaf with the 35th pick, and Jon Gilchrist with the 47th pick..... Guys who get invited to training camp would be stepp, kirk penny, and john thomas... but they dont make it. Keon Clark is invited and does make the team. The draft would be interesting. It is all possible that turiaf could drop to the 35th and gilchrist to the 47.. The problem being we would have to hope turiaf would drop there, since he is potentially a late first rounder, but could drop down toNCE AGAIN, the wolves lineup looks like this.....

PG-Williams/Gilchrist/other players
SG-Fernandez/ Anderson/ Hoiberg
SF-wally/Ebi/ Diaw
PF-Garnett/ Griffin/ Turiaf
C-Olowokandi/ Turiaf/ Clark


I think right there would be a pretty good roster. I think we would make the playoffs but not win a championship, although I think we would make it past the first round. I think 2 or 3 years down the road, maybe even when anderson is a free agent, we can sign a free agent that would put us over the top. One other reason Anderson would be here is to teach a guy like fernandez the nba game. I am really high on Jon Gilchrist. I think he will be one of the bigger steals in the draft, maybe in a while. I wouldnt say arenas steal like, but a little less. I do think potentially he would be a starter here in say 3 years.


----------



## bruno34115

My Scenario:

We have to get rid of Sam Cassell and Latrell Sprewell asap. Sprewell is easy we just let him walk in FA. Cassell is going to be hard to deal. I don't want to trade him for another cancer (Williams) and I would honestly trade him for nothing. 

Minnesota Trades:
Sam Cassell

Toronto Trades: 
Lamond Murray
Loren Woods

Toronto needs a point guard and we need to drop Cassell. Both Murray and Woods expire after the 05-06 season so they dont damage our team cap wise. It might not look nice on a talent standpoint but IMO it is an addition by subtraction. 

**Draft**
Pick 14: Antoine Wright 
Pick 47: Jawad Williams 

Free Agency:
Let Sprewell walk. Resign Griffin, Carter and Madsen. Sign Chris Duhon in F.A. 

Depth Chart: 
PG:Chris Duhon/Troy Hudson/Anthony Carter
SG:Antoine Wright/Trenton Hassell/Fred Hoiberg
SF:Wally Szczerbiak/Ndudi Ebi/Lamond Murray
PF:Kevin Garnett/Mark Madsen/Jawad Williams
C: Eddie Griffin/Loren Woods/Michael Olawakandi

Unfinished buisness: Trading Wally and Kandi.


----------



## sheefo13

It is finally good to see someone set up a scinerio for a change!!!

The thing is, we have no bench. We can also get a lot of for cassell.

maybe cassell and the 14th pick for murray, woods and the 7th pick???? or cassell and the 2nd rounder for murray wooods and the 16th pick???? If so I would do it! If we got 2 first rounders, we would try to get granger with the first one and get a big man if they drop like morris or something..... I would defenatly do it then.


----------



## sheefo13

One thing is for sure, if martynas adrvicius( the long named center who is 7'3"), fran vasquez, or tiago splitter drop to 14, we should take them. There is no if, ands, or buts. A MUST. I would like anyone one of them. here is the rest of my draft board. I am going to say jack and felton would already be taken. I would take felton before jack too. Jack might drop, if so I would take him above these guys, maybe not before granger though.

1. Danny Granger- I think he would most fit us at this point. Wally and granger can play the 2. Granger guards the better of the 2 sg/sf. He would just bring a lot more to this team. He would defenatly move hassell to the bench because we know that wally will be starting next year.
2. Chris Taft- Simple... He has potential. I think he would learn a lot from mchale, garnett, and potentially carlisimo here. I don't like him, but I like his athletism. He just doesn't play with a lot of emotion and dedication... yet.
3. Rudy Fernandez- Me, I am really high on him. Anytime a kid who is 20 years old is MVP in Europe, you got to love him. He is also potenitally a Manu Ginonbli.. And who wouldn't want him??? I think he will be a better player than wright.
4. Johan Petro- This guy can come in and do what we want out of a center... Play post defense. His post offense will come later in his career. He will come in and get boards, get blocks, and know his role. We have good post teachers here so no worries.
5. Antione Wright- I am not too high on this guy just because I haven't seen him play that much. The problem with him is that he is athletic and is afraid of contact.... Jarvis Hayes anyone???
6. Channing Frye- This guy is the best offensive big man in the draft.. next to bogut. He has experience, and arizona guys tend to do well in the league. I would probably take him over wright, but I would need to see more of both guys. I have seen a lot of frye though. He has good post moves and can hit a 15 footer here and there. 
7. Andray Blatche- I think this guy, who really isnt a post player, can excel here. I think this would be a chance pick. He could allow us to go with a big lineup in the future, with him at sf, garnett at pf, wally at sg... He just needs some teaching and he will be good. Another guy I am high on.
8. Randolph Morris- He is a strong big man... Hopefully he would learn here... But is really a project.
9. Sean May- I think here you would take a chance if all those guys were already taken before you which is pretty much impossible but i am just filling out my list.
10. Marstell Webster- He is a guy who reminds me a lot of steve smith. But that is all potenital.


----------



## sheefo13

Right now Granger is rising high again on me. This guy does it all. He is a good shooter and that usually improves. He is a very good weak side helping shot blocker. The funny thing i found from what I am watching, he jumps for the tip for his team!!! he has slash, he will just need to improve that a little bit. He could use a little more weight. He also has post moves so what else can u ask for. He takes it up against bogut also. I would hope if he is avalible, we would pick him, also maybe move up for him....


----------



## gray

The Nets do NOT want Sam or Wally under any circumstances.

Neither of those players make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## sheefo13

I think thats been said already...... I know they wont do it.

Right now... My Dream Draft is granger and jared homan....


----------



## sheefo13

Andrew Bynum comes up as a potential name that we could draft. 7 feet 280 pounds. Man what mchale could do with that....


----------



## sheefo13

One other thing that might be more interesting in a pick, is what do we do with cassell??? Do we hold on to him and let his cash ride out next year along with kandi to get a good free agent in the summer of 06? Shaq, ben wallace, jason terry, yao, shane battier, nazr mohamed, and amare are or possibly would be in the FA market next season :biggrin:


----------



## bruno34115

Even with Cassell and Kandi expiring we still wouldnt be under the cap would we?


----------



## Lynx

Sheefo, very nice thread. It seems you are well on your way to be GM of Wolves someday. :bsmile:


----------



## bruno34115

New Scenario

Three Team Trade: 
*
Minnesota Trades:*
Sam Cassell
Michael Olawakandi

*Minnesota Recieves*
James Posey 
Joe Smith 

*Milwaukee Trades* 
Calvin Booth 
Joe Smith 

*Milwaukee Recievs* 
Lornezen Wright
Michael Olawakandi

*Memphis Trades* 
James Posey 
Lorenzen Wright

*Memphis Recieves*
Calvin Booth 
Sam Cassell

Let Sprewell walk. Resign Griffin, and Madsen. 
**Draft**
14: Tiago Splitter
47: Luther Head 

Sign Chris Duhon. 

C:Joe Smith/Tiago Splitter/Eddie Griffin
PF:Kevin Garnett/Eddie Griffin/Mark Madsen
SF:James Posey/Ndudi Ebi/Trenton Hassell
SG:Wally Szczerbiak/Trenton Hassell/Fred Hoiberg
PG:Chris Duhon/Troy Hudson/Luther Head

Coach: PJ Carlisemo

What do you think??


----------



## sheefo13

I am not sure mil would do it if they are on their way to getting bogut... I would do it as long as granger was drafted before our pick. The thing with the roster is that splitter and joe smith are really power forwards. Same thing with eddie. Honestly though they would all do a better job than kandi. I would also like for us to draft gilchrist if he was there at our pick, or better yet draft homan and sign smush parker.... But dont get me wrong, that would be a really good likeup, just because I think joe smith is one of the more underrated players in the league. Plus james posey would excel here I think. I am not sure we could get griff and duhon too, for the simple fact that both would demand a little more than the MLE. But bruno, I love you ideas, and i am glad someone else is actually coming up with scinerios other than me, and I finally feel like I am not talking to myself here lol.

Lynx, thanks if ur not being sarcastic lol. That is actually what I want to do hopefully one day.


well here is my new scinerio, filling my needs up until this point.

First off the wolves trade sam cassell and a future first round pick ( lottery protected) to dallas for devin harris and shawn bradley.

The wolves resign griffin and sign smush parker. 

The wolves draft Danny Granger and jared homan. sign both...

The wolves lineup next year.....

PG- Harris/ Hudson/ Parker
SG-Szczerbiak/ Hassell/ Hoiberg
SF-Granger/ Ebi/ Hassell
PF-Garnett/ Griffin/Homan
C- Olowokandi/ Bradley/ Homan

This is probably the best lineup I have come up with thus far. It gives us the chance to go out and give an undrafted free agent, like minny native alan anderson, a chance on the roster. We pick up players as the year progresses. I think harris comes in and becomes our new perminant pg.


thoughts/?


----------



## bruno34115

I would love for it to happen but lets be honest, Dallas would never do that!


----------



## sheefo13

Well the thing is, bradley is just a long term contract right now. The mavs are also more interested in resigning terry than keeping harris. And honestly, the mavs are prone to do trades like this one. Also cassell seems like a dallas type of player. There have been a lot of trades that the mavs fans have disapproved of, but management does um anywayz....

But even if they dont do it, that is a damn good lineup i say. I think we would have a shot at the title with a team like that! But it wont happen.....  Devin harris would be awsome in minny....


----------



## sheefo13

Some other possibilities to look out for..... A possible trade for ron artest??? Maybe, maybe not. I would love to bring him in here, but really we might not have anything to offer them.... You could trade cassell for artest straight up but it makes no sense for the pacers. Then you could trade wally, hassell and hoiberg for artest and pollard... We would draft antione wright and say julius hodge :gopray:.... Trade cassell for van horn in a sign and trade. Resign griff and sign keith mccleod and willie green........ you got another solid team, not saying the pacers would do the trade anywayz.

PG- Hodge/ Hudson/ mccleod
SG- Wright/ green/ Hodge
SF- Artest/ Ebi/ Van horn
PF- Garnett/ Van Horn/ Griffin
C-Olowokandi/ Griffin/ Pollard


haha starting 2 rookies, it would be interesting!


----------



## sheefo13

something that might actually happen this summer..... Jamal Magloire for Wally Szczerbiak.... Straight up....That gives the wolves a center, and it gives nowlens a shooter and a reason to draft chris paul if avalible. If that so happens, drafting a guy like granger would be idle, but if he isnt avalible, we should take a chance on andray blatche then. Down the road, lets say 06-07 season, our front line would be blatche, garnett, and magloire.... OUCH!!! Even if we do draft blatche, he would be forced to see a lot of minutes right away, along with ebi... I would hope we would draft granger there, but he may not be avalible.


----------



## sheefo13

just wondering here, if this is what it comes down to, chris taft or channing frye??? I would take frye... u?


----------



## bruno34115

Frye. I used to be a huge fan of Taft during his freshman season. But he sucked this last year. I wouldn't pick him.


----------



## sheefo13

Well in biology and us history I was thinking about the magloire and harris trades.... Man how good could the wolves be if we traded for both guys? We would then draft granger and jared homan.... Sign willie green and resign griffin....


PG-HARRIS/Hudson/ Green
SG-HASSELL/ Green/ Hoiberg
SF- GRANGER/ Ebi/ Hoiberg
PF-GARNETT/ Griffin/ Homan
C-MAGLOIRE/ Olowokandi/ Bradley


wow.... If Magloire can stay healthy, Harris can stay consistent, Greanger can score in double figures, and get scoring from hudson and green like they are supposed to do, this team could seriously be a title contender. Garnett has never had a all star center along side of him for a whole season, just imagine what would happen. The starting lineup is a whole lot of defense... The backups will put up a lot of points. Ebi and griffin, maybe kandi, will get their share of blocks too. I am dead serious, this roster right here looks like a 100% CONTENDER!


----------



## bruno34115

There is no way that Dallas trades Devin Harris their future at PG for Cassell and a future pick.


----------



## sheefo13

well maybe, to keep terry there. They understand they have a better chance of winning now than later... But true they may not do it....prbably wont do it... Oh well, that team would be unstoppable!


----------



## sheefo13

Hopefully the wolves can go out and get another star to ride along side garnett. Maybe the wolves can make a deal to bring in paul pierce or steve francis??? Or maybe lamar odom? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Timmons

I LOVE THE T'WOLVES!!

Any team that goes from 1st to missing the playoffs the next season is okay by me. Being a Nuggets fan can I just say...Hahahahahahahaha!

This team was and is junk. The best thing for Minnesota to do is fire McHale, resign Sprewell because they are the only team dumb enough to even go after him, and trade KG.

Good luck repairing all the holes! Timberwolves suck. :clap:


----------



## sheefo13

wow I am lovin the verbal ironny....


Well sorry we killed you guys in the playoffs last year..... You have just made me like the spurs even more!


----------



## sheefo13

A few guys who are moving up my list..... channing frye, ike diogu, stefano mancinelli, brandon bass, jon gilchrist, pop mensah-bonsu, salim stoudemire, andray blatche, and lawrence roberts.... How it is looking right now, granger, wright, and even graham will be taken before the 14th pick. There are also chance of petro going too. It may mean taking a andray blatche or ike diogu... Right now a guy like petro would be idle. He is a good defender, and will learn a lot here. His offense will come eventually, and the last thing the wolves need is to draft a center next year when we let go of kandi. That is if granger and wright are taken before we pick..... But here is a new scinerio, seeing that granger is gone.....

wolves trade cassell to toronto for murray, woods, and the 58th pick.... Wolves trade 47th and 58th pick to portland for 35th pick...

The wolves draft johan petro and julius hodge. Wolves resign eddie griffin. The wolves sign smush parker and boris diaw. The wolves sign tony battie

lineup
PG-Hodge/ Hudson/ parker
SG- Hassell/ hoiberg/ Diaw
SF- Szcerbiak/ Ebi/ Murray
PF-Garnett/ Griffin/ Petro
C-Olowokandi/ Battie/ Woods

Petro is signed, but seldomly used over the course of the season. We wouldnt mind letting him relax for the course of the season. But he would see time. One thing that u might notice is Hodge starting. I think he would beat out hudson for the starting job. Battie would also be a guy who becomes the surprise for our team this next year. I think he becomes a solid bench player and very respected by the fans here. But I think the true outbreak player next year will be hassell. I think hassell will average about 15 points next year and still put up great defense. I think he turns it around now that the wolves have spree and cassell gone. This team doesnt look 100% amazing now but as the season prgresses I think you might be surprised what the wolves can do. Here are my stat projections.

Garnett 25 ppg 15 rpg 6 apg 2 bpg
Szcerbiak 18 ppg 51 fg%
Hassell 14ppg 
Griffin 9 ppg 7 rpg 2 bpg
Hodge 6 ppg 5 apg 5 rpg
Battie 5 ppg 5 rpg
Ebi 7 ppg 1.5 bpg

Wolves eliminated in the WCF!!!


maybe im dreamin


----------



## sheefo13

Right now I would take granger over splitter and vasquez.... Danny Granger is at the top of my board.

Second round, I am sure hodge wont be around and we wil be resigning griffin ( takes out brandon bass) so gilchrist and homan are at the top of my second round board.


----------



## sheefo13

Some other free agent pgs we could look at dan dickau and speedy claxton.... from NOH


----------



## sheefo13

what if it comes dow to this.... Splitter, vasques, granger, petro, and wright are taken.... Who do u pick.. joey graham or hakim warrick??? Me personally would be warrick. He is moving up my list greatly right now. But I wouldnt be happy with the pick.


----------



## sheefo13

Well now 3 guys moving up my list are joey graham, brandon bass and jarrett jack. From what it looks like the lakers dont want jack. He is a very good defender which would help the wolves out. Also it would help the wolves trade off cassell. Joey graham"s stock is really rising so he may not be availible. The question is if graham is on the board, do we want to give up on ebi right away??? I think if you have to then take jack if granger and wright are off the board or take marstell webster. Brandon Bass I think will be a huge steal. It will allow griffin to play more of the 5 cuz I think bass will contribute right away.... Still I think the wolves should do whatever it takes to get julius hodge.....


----------



## Max Payne

You know, if certain things work out, the Wolves do have a realistic shot at getting Wright. A lot hinges on what Toronto does with their pick, but Golden State have apparently commited to Frye, New York doesn't need another swingman, same goes for the Clips. Charlotte will try and draft their wing player with their higher pick. The Lakers want a PG. The Magic look like they'll take Granger at 11. Hell Toronto needs a point guard ! So Wright may well drop down enough for the Wolves to sink their claws into him...I hope it works out because a scoring wing would be great for this team.


----------



## sheefo13

from what i have read new york is committed to getting wright.....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Here's a listing of what some mock drafts are projecting Minny to take:



Hakim Warrick
Monta Ellis
Ike Diogu
Channing Frye
Martell Webster (twice)



Don't know much about the Martell Webster kid, but I do know he's a high schooler. The only two wing players these mocks have Minnt taking are high schoolers.


----------



## jokeaward

Half MLE to Earl Watson and half to Griffin?

This works, be it wishful thinking and larceny. I want a guy who can get to the FT line and use athleticism. Sterling and Baylor would just have to bite and they might.

Cassell (exp.), Ebi (cheap), maybe out first-rounder or some future year
for
Maggette

They sign Simmons instead and get out of Maggette's cheap and reasonable contract. They might want to keep Maggette since he's very good and they matched his '03 Utah offer... but this could trim their payroll for the future. They usually like to keep it about $38M. It seemed like they had to match Maggette and Brand to reach the salary minimum. Last year they had their flirtation with Kobe and then filled up the cap space with Kittles, which was a bit weird. They're at $28M now.

I'll admit I need to brush up on my recent Clippers history and Sterlingism, though I have followed those issues. I won't be floating a vicious trade like this, though. Well, Ebi's pretty decent...

Rotation:
C - Kandi, Madsen, JT probably once Kandi gets hurt
PF - The Ticket, Griffin, Madsen, JT, Rickert?
SF - Hassell, Wally, Griffin
SG - Maggette, Hoiberg, Hassell
PG - Hudson, Watson, CBA guy, Stepp?

assuming we don't draft in the first. That looks okay.


----------



## sheefo13

I do like the idea.... looks like a good roster. But with getting magette here, it would be tough. They are already having trouble keeping wings there like simmons. One more thing is that we neeeeed young players, we are the second oldest team, houston #1 by I believe .1 of a year, and the least bit of potential we have on this roster. But honestly if it meant getting maggette here, I am all for it, just not sure if the clipps would do it. And another long term contract hurts us because we already have sooooo many. I wouldn't mind trading hassell or hudson for a second round pick right now. It is one less long term deal we have to deal with.



Webster is an "old-school" type of player. He is a shooter. He is not as athletic as the other high schoolers in recent drafts, he also doesn't have the same amount of potential. The thing is he is more ready to come in and contribute now than most high schoolers, and a lot more fundementally sound than the others. He doesnt have a good first step, and really isn't that fast, but he can shoot the lights out. Defensivly he is terrible, and needs to work on foot work. The reason he is soo high though is because he is simply a great shooter and mature beyond his years.


The guy I like the wolves taking at this point is another high schooler, andrew bynum. He has a huge amount of potential, maybe more than anyone in this draft. Draftcity, or not really anymore, says his best case scinerio is shaq..... I think with a guy like garnett here, bynum will learn a lot. He will also be around ebi so I see no problem with draft bynum.


One other thing is that I would hate to see us draft monta ellis, its that simple. He is overrated and can still be picked in the second round. We are really the only team people see drafting him in the first round, or else he is a secound rounder. I would take websterr, blatche, and bynum before I take ellis.


----------



## sheefo13

What we should do at this point is this. Draft andrew bynum and john gilchrist. I think the sg free agents right now are deep, with murray and green ones we could possibly get. I think a blockbuster trade would be huge for this team, for a maggette or dalembert, maybe even joe johnson? I am also not sure about grant hill but from what I have seen, is he a free agent this summer? Maybe we could do a sign and trade... If we can trade off cassell and something else for a good young player, it would be great. I think the sixers wouldnt mind trading dalembert for cassell, ebi, and future pick. I dont know but thats what I am seeing right now. 

The draft right now as i said before looks like we should get andrew bynum and john gilchrist. I think Bynum will be ready to start once kandi is a free agent. I would like us to draft a wright, graham, or especcially granger, but what it looks like they will be taken. I would like webster but there are so many good free agent shooting guards out there that we could get cheap that getting webster would kind of a waste. I think bynum could be potentially a huge steal with dwane casey here since he has a good reputation for developing young players. Gilchrist I feel can get signed and step right in.


----------



## sheefo13

Picking a guy like Salim Stoudemire would be interesting. A lot of people have said he is the best shooter they have ever seen. Should we take a chance on him? But we do still have hoiberg!


----------



## sheefo13

Wow, alan anderson is really growing on me right now. He is doing well at the chicago draft camp and some are saying he will jump in the first round. I think if anderson is avalible at our 2nd round pick, I think we should get him. He has a 6'10" wingspan and is already a very good defender. He also plays 4 positions....


----------



## SirHinn

sheefo13 said:


> What we should do at this point is this. Draft andrew bynum and john gilchrist. I think the sg free agents right now are deep, with murray and green ones we could possibly get. I think a blockbuster trade would be huge for this team, for a maggette or dalembert, maybe even joe johnson? I am also not sure about grant hill but from what I have seen, is he a free agent this summer? Maybe we could do a sign and trade... If we can trade off cassell and something else for a good young player, it would be great. I think the sixers wouldnt mind trading dalembert for cassell, ebi, and future pick. I dont know but thats what I am seeing right now.
> 
> The draft right now as i said before looks like we should get andrew bynum and john gilchrist. I think Bynum will be ready to start once kandi is a free agent. I would like us to draft a wright, graham, or especcially granger, but what it looks like they will be taken. I would like webster but there are so many good free agent shooting guards out there that we could get cheap that getting webster would kind of a waste. I think bynum could be potentially a huge steal with dwane casey here since he has a good reputation for developing young players. Gilchrist I feel can get signed and step right in.


Sooner or later Minnesota is goiing to have to quit drafting potential and draft a player who can step in and play. They drafted on potential in Ebi, now with them finally getting their 1st round picks, they have to draft guys who can come in and contribute immediately. KG isn't getting any younger and if Minnesota doesn't get guys who can come and help right away, KG will evantually have to look towards a team who wants to win immediately. You don't draft potential when a team sunk as much as the Twolves did. They need a guy who's going to come in right away and someone who is going to make buckets.


----------



## sheefo13

Good point but when you are the the oldest, or second oldest team in the league, you kinda have to go young instead of dismantaling the core of this team (kg, wally, griff, hassell). Cassell is on his way out and the wolves are looking toward free agency to fill that void. The only guys the wolves would like to step in now would be graham, granger, or wright. 

If the wolves draft Warrick, they plan to make him a power forward... That means there will be no more griffin here. Also Ike Diogu has been rumored to be getting interest from us, which would also mean no more griffin. Or all this means is that Griffin will be playing backup or maybe starting center... If that is the case, then I am all for Warrick or Diogu.


----------



## sheefo13

Hopefully the wolves can get Paul Pierce in here. Pierce and Lafrentz for Wally, Cassell, Kandi, and ebi? We could probably also get a second round pick. The wolves then draft Marstell Webster. We then draft Brandon Bass and John gilchrist in the second round. We sign Grifiin, Raja Bell, Smush Parker, and Desanga Diop....

PG- Hudson/ Gilchrist/ Parker
SG- Hassell/ Webster/ Hoiberg
SF- Pierce/ Bell/ Hoiberg
PF-Garnett/ Bass/ Griffin
C- Lafrentz/ Griffin/ Diop


Wow I would love to see that roster in minny. Especially Pierce here.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> Good point but when you are the the oldest, or second oldest team in the league, you kinda have to go young instead of dismantaling the core of this team (kg, wally, griff, hassell). Cassell is on his way out and the wolves are looking toward free agency to fill that void. The only guys the wolves would like to step in now would be graham, granger, or wright.


We're not old because we're using our draft picks on old guys, we're old because we have no draft picks. The difference between getting a 19 year old and a 21 year old is not worth it for a team like us who needs to win right now. We need young athletic guys, but they also have to be able to play. That's why I'd be pretty upset if we took any high schooler (outside of pigs flying and Gerald Green dropping to us).


----------



## sheefo13

But still by next year it really doesn't matter because erv is gone, spree is gone, and Cassell is just about gone... You draft potential to make up for the time wasted... Without picks. We need some guys who will be here in the years after Garnett.


----------



## sheefo13

New Idea. Wolves could have a shot at signing Eddy Curry. For the MLE? Possibly to play alongside Garnett. The wolves trade Cassell and Wally for a signed Ray Allen! The wolves then sign Smush Parker, Eddy Curry, Madsen, and John Thomas. If maddog wants too much money, we can go out and sign a Brandon Hunter to be the backup. The Wolves then draft Joey Graham and John Gilchrist. New roster would be a beast!

PG- Hudson/ Gilchrist/ Parker
SG- Allen/ Hassell/ Hoiberg
SF- Graham/ Ebi/ Hoiberg
PF- Garnett/ Madsen/ Thomas
C- Curry/ Olowokandi/ Madsen

The bench is really flat but wow would that be a good team. I think guys like Gilchrist and possibly Brandon Hunter would be huge surprises to our team. If we got Hunter. We would just have to go out and get a minimum power forward. Sorry but I am still drooling over this team... :drool:


----------



## Ruff Draft

sheefo13 said:


> Hopefully the wolves can get Paul Pierce in here. Pierce and Lafrentz for Wally, Cassell, Kandi, and ebi? We could probably also get a second round pick. The wolves then draft Marstell Webster. We then draft Brandon Bass and John gilchrist in the second round. We sign Grifiin, Raja Bell, Smush Parker, and Desanga Diop....
> 
> PG- Hudson/ Gilchrist/ Parker
> SG- Hassell/ Webster/ Hoiberg
> SF- Pierce/ Bell/ Hoiberg
> PF-Garnett/ Bass/ Griffin
> C- Lafrentz/ Griffin/ Diop
> 
> 
> Wow I would love to see that roster in minny. Especially Pierce here.


 :clap:


----------



## kmgarnett21

Hi, first post

I have been a huge wolves fan since the arrival of KG. He is truly a man.
this last season was a huge dissapointment for all of us, but hopefully with some good moves during the offseason we can turn it back around.

I would love to get anything of value for cassell. Since Kurt Thomas is gone to the suns, we wont be getting him. 

Players we should keep:
KG
Ebi
Hassell
Wally
Freddy
Hudson(i think he will have a good year)

players who are ?able:
Griffin(i would like to keep him)
Madsen
AC
kandi man

the rest i think we should try and get rid of, sam, spree especially, they were good for a year, but its over now.

for the draft i would love to get Granger or Antoine Wright. i gotta go, but ill come back and finish this post


----------



## kmgarnett21

sheefo13 said:


> PG- Hudson/ Gilchrist/ Parker
> SG- Allen/ Hassell/ Hoiberg
> SF- Graham/ Ebi/ Hoiberg
> PF- Garnett/ Madsen/ Thomas
> C- Curry/ Olowokandi/ Madsen



I would love for that to happen! highly unlikey, though its a dream. players could be drawn in to play alongside a high profile star like KG, because he's a team player. 
Ray could be our scorer, curry could be the man down low and KG would just be KG. 
I noticed that when cassell was healthy 2 years ago, the team seemed to click more and i noticed the game was a lot easier for KG, because for once in his career he wasnt the MAIN scorer carrying the whole load. if we could get this team and get a better PG, i definetly see a ring comin our way and we still have hassell and ebi comin off the bench.


----------



## kaniffmn

sheefo13 said:


> PG- Hudson/ Gilchrist/ Parker
> SG- Allen/ Hassell/ Hoiberg
> SF- Graham/ Ebi/ Hoiberg
> PF- Garnett/ Madsen/ Thomas
> C- Curry/ Olowokandi/ Madsen


You are dreaming even moreso than I. As much as I would love to get Allen, it would take more than Wally and Cassell to get Ray Ray. I'm sure the Sonics wouldn't even want Cassell because they got Ridnour. Wally is a mixed decision as well because of Rashard Lewis, though Wally would be great in their style of play. 

With this roster though, I would prefer not to start the rookie. I'd put Hassell in small forward starting spot. Seriously...you must be dreaming BIG TIME!!! Eddy Curry? Ray Allen? and Graham? Wow...I would never want to wake up from this one...which means it won't happen. But just the thought of it...makes me wanna...well ya know.


----------



## sheefo13

Honestly it is very unlikely, but the scary thing is.... It is possible. The Wolves probably send 2 future first round picks with the Ray Allen trade, I have no doubt about that.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

I'll just get straight to the line up I would like.

PG - Troy Hudson
SG - Martell Webster
SF - Trenton Hassell
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Micheal Olowakandi :no: 

Bench
PG - Anthony Carter
SG - Wally Sczerbiak
SF - Ndudi Ebi
PF - Eddie Griffin
C - DeSagana Diop
11 - Fred Hoidberg
12 - Rd. 2 Pick (Morris?)

Don't Know how we got rid of Cassell in this theory, but we did.


----------



## kaniffmn

Your lineup has lottery written all over it for next season.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah it is pretty poor.

BTW McHale said the Wolves will be active in the free agency market this summer... So hopefully we get something good.


----------



## kaniffmn

sheefo13 said:


> BTW McHale said the Wolves will be active in the free agency market this summer... So hopefully we get something good.


Where'd you hear that? He better be active, because imo he should've been fired a long time ago.


----------



## sheefo13

espn.com


----------



## sheefo13

Michael Finley anyone? I think if we cant get a good duard in the draft, I think signing Michael Finley would be great. Or maybe Eddie Curry or Tyson Chandler. Right now, I think if we can get Bass in the second round and he contributes well to this team, we will not need Griffin and we can let him walk. Then we can spend the MLE and the LLE on other players to help this roster out.


----------



## sheefo13

Well taking 2 guards in the draft didn't help us out much.


----------



## oblivion

My plan for the new look wolves.

From the rumors thread I am assuming we trade KG fto NJ for Jefferson, Robinson, Kristic, A. Wright and next years 1st rounder.

Next we trade Casell and Ebi to Memphis for J williams and Warrick

Next we trade Wally for a healthy and resigned Eddy Curry

Next we sign Abdur-Rahim to MLE

PG:Williams, Hudson, Carter
SG: McCants, Wright
SF: Jefferson, Hassell
PF: Rahim, Kristic, Warrick
C: Curry, Kandi, Robinson

Next year Kandi and Robinson come off the cap, and Kristic is 7'0" and can play some C too. Warrick gets groomed to take over for Rahim in a couple years.

AN exciting team to watch grow, but not a playoff team right away.


----------



## kaniffmn

Not really a possibility...too many trades. We aren't going to get rid of our whole roster in one season.


----------



## sheefo13

Anything with trading Garnett is out of the question in my eyes.


----------



## timberwolvefan

WHY WOULD YOU TRADE KEVIN GARNETT?????

--please answer this!!!


----------



## oblivion

I don't want to trade him, but I was just exploring some possibilities if we went through a proposed scenario in another thread.
But...If this season and off-season are a disaster, I wouldn't be surprised or blame KG if he wanted out.


----------



## sheefo13

Well until he says he wants out... Then I wouldn't mind these trades... But with the problems we have already, the last thing we need to do is ship our best player.


----------



## sheefo13

A double sign and trade? Spree for Curry? It is possible right now.


----------



## jokeaward

Unless McHale deals Spree in a S&T, the Marbury chain looks like it will expire.

Marbury for Brandon for Sprewell, a very long deal at big money. I think they've always been the Wolves' #2 salary.


----------



## sheefo13

Or should it be called the Ray Allen chain....


----------

